# VIP722k Audio Quirks



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm on my first week with a VIP722k and in general am quite impressed by it. However, one thing that has me concerned is the number of times I encounter audio problems.

There are two types of problems I'm seeing. The first is synch problems. I frequently see the audio running well behind the video to the point where I think I'm listening to radio with pictures rather than watching TV. The same channel that is terribly out of synch at one time can be perfectly in synch when checked a few hours later. And this has happened on several channels. The Chicago networks frequently have this but I saw it on HGTV and other channels as well. There is no way to tell if this is a problem at my end or if the problem is originating at the uplink. Since I don't see a lot of other complaints here about this either everyone else is very forgiving or it's at my end.

The other quirk, which is less common but more annoying is that the sound will appear to gargle after I fast forward over a commercial. Fast forwarding again or jumping back will often "fix" this.

I'm wondering if anyone else is seeing these things and if there are any solutions other then having lots of patience.

I sometimes think that Digital Television was introduced well before the bugs had been worked out. I dropped my digital cable for satellite because of all the audio and video dropouts - and seem to have traded one set of annoyances for another.

The digital transition also caused me to lose all of my formerly marginal OTA reception. I sometimes miss my old reliable 16" B&W tube TV! :lol:


----------



## wildprod (Dec 15, 2009)

How and what are you connecting your VIP722k to? Eg HDMI to TV? Component to receiver? How are your HDMI cables? What model TV and/or receiver do you have?


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

If you're using HDMI for video/audio, try switching to component video/opti audio. 722K's HDMI audio won't work reliably in my system.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm running component from the receiver in my basement theater up to an older Hitachi 3-tube set (has not HDMI port) in the living room. I run HDMI to a projector in the theater.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Try playing with the settings under "Dolby Digital" Menu-6-7, and "TV1 Audio Sync" Menu-6-1-7.

Depending on exactly how it is hooked up, they can make a difference.


----------



## boogieboy (Oct 27, 2006)

Just came across your post, after putting up mine. [I can't hyperlink URL, but mine's titled "...lipsync and audio garble..." 
I'm having same issues with component hookup. Will keep you posted if I find a fix. I need to look into the 'TV1 Audio Sync" menu that bnborg has alluded to. I've tried finding something like that in the menu, but got lost. We'll see what that does...


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

Having lived with the synch problem for some time now I think I can provide some additional information.

1. All HD channels may have these problems, but I don't see them with SD.
2. The problem is worse later in the day, but often it's not present in the morning.
3. Power cycling the receiver sometimes seems to "fix" the problem for a while.
4. The gurgling sound can appear during live viewing and as soon as I go to a channel.
5. The gurgling problem can be stopped by tapping the back and skip buttons, but it may take several tries to restore normal sound.
6. The problem only appears in the analog audio connection. I never see it with my HDMI connected equipment.

I'm wondering if I can run a digital audio line from the theater upstairs. I need to see if there are cable length issues and if the 722 has a coax output as well as optical. I don't know if I want to buy a 40' cable optical cable or if one that long would even work. For now I just live with the problem. I'm usually only watching news shows upstairs so I just don't look too closely at the speaker's mouth. 

My upstairs TV is an older model without HDMI so I'm stuck with an analog connection there.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

One more detail I forgot to add. The RF Modulated output also works fine. If I have my SD kitchen TV on (connected to the antenna output of the 722) while my HD set is on (connected to the analog stereo audio jacks on the 722) I hear a bad echo since the kitchen TV is in synch while the HD set is out of synch. There is a very odd bug in this receiver.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

JWKessler said:


> ...connected to the antenna output of the 722...


What?


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm referring to the modulated RF output. I set it up for cable channel 72 and mix it with my cable company's locals (I have lifeline basic for local channels) using a cable splitter hooked up in reverse. I run the combined signal through a distribution amp and on to several SD TVs around the house. I can view the locals on their regular channels and the satellite on channel 72 on any of these sets. This works well since the cable channels are far from channel 72.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

Update --- Moving the audio cable from the TV1 output on the 722 to the TV2 output has eliminated the synch problems. Yippie!

In my configuration there are no downsides to doing this. I usually run the 722 in single mode so both outputs have the same audio. When I switch to dual mode, the TV upstairs will be viewing SD from TV2 on channel 72 instead of the component HD.


----------



## DishTV (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks all for your thoughts on this. I just got my 2nd DishNetwork 722 DVR. I have had my first 722 for two years and have not had any audio problems like described here. But since (four days ago) I got the 722K I have experienced the same problems discussed above concerning audio out of sync problems.

Here is my situation: The digital audio from the digital optic is only IN-sync with the video. The analog audio output (from TV1) is lagging the digital audio and of course the video.

The reason I want to use the analog output is because my Onkyo TX-SR505 "B set of speakers" will only receive and amplify anaolg signals. My 'B' speaker output is used to send sound throughout my speaker selection distribution board for speakers located in other parts of my house. (I use this mainly when I am listening to Sirrius radio from my DishNetwork.) And as Kessler said it is annoying to have audio OUT-of sync when listening to the 5.1 speakers and the rest of my house speakers.

I have yet to try to switch to the TV2 analog audio. I will try this tonight.... keep your fingers crossed that this too will "fix" my audio sync problem.

But until then........Why in the world is there a sync problem between the digital and analog audio from TV1? Maybe one of the Dish Techs can add something here if they read this!!!


----------



## DishTV (Nov 12, 2007)

DishTV said:


> I have yet to try to switch to the TV2 analog audio. I will try this tonight.... keep your fingers crossed that this too will "fix" my audio sync problem.


Well, as Kessler said, by switching to TV2 analog output, the sync problem is solved, but what I noticed was that the analog TV2 output provides lesser volume as compared to the output from the digital optical (for TV1).

I still have the same question........Why in the world is there a sync problem between the digital and analog audio from TV1?

Is this a design problem or can it be corrected with a software "fix"? Maybe one of the Dish Techs can add something here if they read this! I am confused?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

DishTV said:


> I still have the same question........Why in the world is there a sync problem between the digital and analog audio from TV1?


If you change the TV1 Audio Sync (Menu-6-1-7), does it change your time relationship between TOSLink/TV1 RCA/TV2 RCA?


----------



## DishTV (Nov 12, 2007)

bnborg said:


> Try playing with the settings under "Dolby Digital" Menu-6-7, and "TV1 Audio Sync" Menu-6-1-7.
> 
> Depending on exactly how it is hooked up, they can make a difference.


 I tried to get to this item at home last night, and it is not there. Did the software changes get rid of this feature? Could it be that I have selected PCM/Dolby somewhere else?


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

It works for me, VIP 722 v. L625, and previous.

With TV1 on, if I push the *MENU* button, and then *6* (System Setup) and then *7* (Dolby Digital), I see that menu. Likewise for the "TV1 Audio Sync" menu after pressing *MENU -> 6 -> 1 -> 7*.


----------



## DishTV (Nov 12, 2007)

The "TV1 Audio Sync" must be on the 722 and not the 722k.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

DishTV said:


> The "TV1 Audio Sync" must be on the 722 and not the 722k.


No kidding?

The menu asks which output you like your audio synchronized with, HD or SD. I see it in the Installation menu, just above DishCOMM Setup and Broadband Setup.


----------



## DishTV (Nov 12, 2007)

bnborg said:


> No kidding?
> 
> The menu asks which output you like your audio synchronized with, HD or SD. I see it in the Installation menu, just above DishCOMM Setup and Broadband Setup.


  Nope. Not Kidding!

There must be a difference in the menu's between 722 and 722k. On the 722k menu -> 6 -> 1 -> 7 , the item #6 is "TV Enhancement"; item #7 is "Dish COMM Setup"; and the 3* item is "Broadband Setup"..........Go Figure.

The 722k has a sysnc problem between TV1 analog output and the video, and there is no way to manually adjust the sync like the 722 you alude to.


----------

